# Ballast ?



## cincy boy (Mar 16, 2005)

Iv had my 250 watt HPS for 2 years almost and I no that the ballast have to wear out some time I was wondering how often should I get a new one?


----------



## notthecops (Mar 27, 2005)

When it stops working.  When they go, they don't work anymore.  But I've been using the same ones for 8 years, and never had to replace the balast, just the ignitors.


----------



## Man of constant sorrow (Nov 21, 2019)

cincy boy said:


> Iv had my 250 watt HPS for 2 years almost and I no that the ballast have to wear out some time I was wondering how often should I get a new one?


----------



## Man of constant sorrow (Nov 21, 2019)

How much time do you get from your bulbs ?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Man of constant sorrow said:


> How much time do you get from your bulbs ?


If you have a continuous grow replace your bulbs once a year.  MH bulbs degrade faster than HPS bulbs, but it is a good idea to replace them both at the same time.


----------

